# Anxiety/Panic Attack Consolation Thread



## Fairia (Feb 2, 2008)

I hope this is the right place for this topic.

But today, I'm going through once again, the physical results of having, which I believe would be, a panic related one.

A little backstory is order. When I was younger, around in my teens, I began to develop various mental conditions, back then they included depression/manic depressive, OCD, and schizophrenia (which has been bumped to to schizoaffective disorder) as ones I remember from psychiatric treatment and one hospital stay. I also started taking medication for it then and still do today. I also use to worry a lot as a teenager, whether it was afraid of dying/death, the end of the world, to if my body behaving in a certain way was normal or serious. There was a time when those worries died down and was able to enjoy some things better (I still have my sensitive moments over situations don't get me wrong).

But now, these past few years was when what I thought was being a worry wart were now actually various anxiety/panic attack episodes, brought back as a young adult. There were times I would worry about the various things I mentioned, and now it comes with physical distresses. The last time these attacks were very bad was about 2 and a half years ago. After being prescribed a new medication to take at night to help curb anxiety and help me sleep, I started to become real nauseous a lot. I developed physical shaking and tightening of leg muscles when I lay down to try and relax, hard time breathing; I just couldn't relax no matter what I did. I tried arts and crafts to get my mind off of it, but it became so bad I was bed ridden for a while and taken care of by an ex-roommate from hell (granted I wasn't being poisoned, but she had her extreme issues herself *blegh*). Then, I was switched back to the original med. and everything was fine. 

This month, and now this past week, the anxiety's/panics have really affected again. I had it while I was at work; and when I had another issue involved with the housing I live in over the current roommate I have (nothing like before), I'm now more nervous than ever of screwing up and being made to live in one of their supervised houses while possibly rooming "with" someone (this is a group home for those that have low or no income with disabilities). I know my own instinct is to refuse that and leave the program, despite that I would have nowhere else to go for the time being until section 8/public housing vouchers come in. THIS was the anxiety that cause physical discomforts on me with headaches and numbness on occasion.

With this thread, I hope that not only to get advice/support/pick-me-ups in dealing with anxiety and trying to find other ways to really relieving it when nothing else is working, but also for those that are suffering from this and having really bad stress related issues they need help on. I know I'm not alone when dealing with the various stress conditions or disorders, so this might be a bit of help with the help of fellow Dimmers.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 2, 2008)

Fairia,

*I think your Thread should be moved to the Health Forum.* *Perhaps one of the moderators will do that for you. *There are several people who post there that might have some good advice for you. 

I am sorry to hear your panic attacks are returning. I have had a couple of those (triggered by crowded places) and it's very scary.


----------



## Fairia (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay then, thanks. I really wasn't sure where to post it.


----------



## bexy (Feb 2, 2008)

*Hi Fairia

I wish I could tell you some useful hints and tips! I go through anxiety and panic attacks myself, I know they are not pleasant. Unfortunately the only thing that usually works for me is medication, usually valium, to calm me and get me out of the moment. 

I went for a long period like yourself without having one or without my depression being bad but then it just crept back up on me.

All I have to offer is make sure you are getting all the medical help you can, rest, look after your self with baths, treats, things you enjoy, make sure you have loved ones around you, and vent on here whenever you need to. Youre not alone and I hope everything improves for u. please feel free to pm me anytime if u need to talk 

xx bexy*


----------



## Windom Earle (Feb 2, 2008)

....if you start going into hyperventilation or have difficulty breathing, it is essential to watch the breath, ground yourself by feeling your feet on the ground and if possible, shift your focus over to keeping the breath flowing at a normal rate...even counting the "in" and "out" breaths, until your anxiety abates. It is also key to talk to a mental health professional, who may refer you to a doctor for anti-anxiety meds. Anxiety disorders are usually very controllable, but you do have to deal with the underlying issues that cause the attacks. It sounds like traumas or difficult periods during your teen years may have left a residue of anxiety disorder...start with a therapist at your local community mental health agency, if you don't have medical insurance that covers mental health. There is no sense in living with such a horrible experience.....I have had them and they are terrifying! :bow:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Fairia,

I understand what you are going through..I use to have a lot of panic/anxiety attacks myself..Even tried to take an IV out of my arm 5 minutes before a surgery...Now they give me a good shot before they start to take me into surgery..Most of the time I don't know I am getting the meds which has helped..

The only advice that I can give you and what has seem to help me, is meditating when I am alone to get rid of some of the stress..I have to make myself concentrate really hard on my breathing to shut my brain up, but once I do I begin to feel better..When I am in public and I feel an attack coming on, I focus my mind on my breathing to slow my breathing down and to slow my heart..

My Dr. has tried to help out by giving me Trazodone 50mg to take at night..It knocks me out and I get sleep without my mind trying to sabotage my life..

I know some one will knock this, but I am going to add it anyways..I have a very strong believe in a higher power...I believe that no matter what I am going through the higher power will take care of me..I don't so much pray as I talk to this higher power..When I am under a lot of stress I talk to it and work out things in my mind..

I wish you the best and I hope things turn out good for you in your situation..Just remember we can only control the things we can control..


----------



## moore2me (Feb 2, 2008)

BubbleButtBabe said:


> Hi Fairia,
> 
> I understand what you are going through..I use to have a lot of panic/anxiety attacks myself..Even tried to take an IV out of my arm 5 minutes before a surgery...Now they give me a good shot before they start to take me into surgery..Most of the time I don't know I am getting the meds which has helped..
> 
> ...



Dear BubbleButtBabe, I agree with you on belief in a higher power. Having someone or something to lean on and inspire us goes a long way in helping one through difficult situations. A higher power also gives us guidance in directing our lives and gives us hope. Turning our problems over to this higher power or even just sharing them and asking for assistance in coping really makes a difference. Millions of people through the ages have done the same thing, so we must be doing something right.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 17, 2008)

I am a mess myself. I was on a whole cocktail of meds that I am not going to go into up until about 2 months ago until I tried to overdose on Xanax. I am Bi-Polar as well as suffer from social anxiety and a tad bit of OCD. I am not in the process of finding a new cocktail of meds that will work for me and just having terrible mood swings. I almost lost my life as well as my family because of this evil thing. I don't know what I am saying, I don't really have any advice other then you are not alone which I am sure you already knew.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

I was diagnosed as bi-polar II recurrent depressed with a borderline personality disorder and a social anxiety disorder some time ago. I was able to get things fairly stabilized with medication at that time, but then a little over a year ago I lost my insurance. I went completely unmedicated for a year and very recently lost it...for want of a better term.
I'm lucky to have insurance now and was able to see my psychiatrist as an emergency walk-in patient. I'm now on lithium for the depression and klonopin for the anxiety. Unfortunately, I can't offer any techniques for dealing with panic attacks because I have yet to find one that truly works for me. I rely on medication at this point in time.
Stay strong and much luck to you!


----------



## bexy (Mar 18, 2008)

*i just wanted to add i am finding bachs rescue remedy truly amazing at the minute. it just takes the edge off panicky feelings and can often stop a full blown attack developing. its only cheap from health food shops so well worth a go. *


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I was diagnosed as bi-polar II recurrent depressed with a borderline personality disorder and a social anxiety disorder some time ago. I was able to get things fairly stabilized with medication at that time, but then a little over a year ago I lost my insurance. I went completely unmedicated for a year and very recently lost it...for want of a better term.
> I'm lucky to have insurance now and was able to see my psychiatrist as an emergency walk-in patient. I'm now on lithium for the depression and klonopin for the anxiety. Unfortunately, I can't offer any techniques for dealing with panic attacks because I have yet to find one that truly works for me. I rely on medication at this point in time.
> Stay strong and much luck to you!



Our diagnosis is very similar. My Bi-Polar is Mixed with social anxiety. I am not on lithium although I have been in the past. I am now on Depakote which I am having trouble with my stomach tolarating it. I am also on klonopin also, I dont know about you but I don't know what I would do without them! I also just started taking Lamictal for depression which worries me a bit because it can react with the depakote and cause a skin rash that can be fatal if not caught in time. But I was also diagnosed many years ago but didnt stop taking meds because of insurance I was just smarter then everyone else (so I thought) and didnt need all that crap. But I was wrong. Losing it is never fun is it??


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi Fairia,


I can't really help with the medical advice on drugs etc, but I've also recently started getting (what I *think* are) anxiety attacks. I can't breathe, I can't think, and I feel like whatever air I'm intaking is just going nowhere. You make think it's silly - especially compared to everyone else's various medication's and difficulties - I stupidly make myself sneeze just so I can feel like I've taken a _really good_ gulp of air!

You sound like you had exactly what I get. In the dead of night, one minute your just having a snoozy think, and the next minute you start thinking about death and freak out! Again, I used to get this as a kid, had a quiet patch, and then it started again as I got a bit older. It's crazy, but I find it comforting to know that the thought freaks 99.9% of people out, something which peple dont seem too ready to admit too, lol! Don't tell anyone, but I end up jumping out of bed, having a jump around the room and a bit of a tourrettes moment until I can grab a cat, or a cup of tea. It helps if 'Family Guy' is playing on the TV too...best cure is laughter and all that.. 

As for the attacks when they happen, I agree with concentrating on your breathing, try to get outside and breathe fresh air. I don't know how to control them long term, I've only just started having them in the last few months - hence not even knowing if they _are_ anxiety or panic attacks. But they're scary enough. I also end up brewing some peppermint tea - when the steam rises from the bag, I take a good deep gulp..again it helps to feel the minty air flowing down my chest and into my lungs. It helps to know that whilst my head is going haywire, my chest and lungs and heart are still doing their business as per usual


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 19, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Our diagnosis is very similar. My Bi-Polar is Mixed with social anxiety. I am not on lithium although I have been in the past. I am now on Depakote which I am having trouble with my stomach tolarating it. I am also on klonopin also, I dont know about you but I don't know what I would do without them! I also just started taking Lamictal for depression which worries me a bit because it can react with the depakote and cause a skin rash that can be fatal if not caught in time. But I was also diagnosed many years ago but didnt stop taking meds because of insurance I was just smarter then everyone else (so I thought) and didnt need all that crap. But I was wrong. Losing it is never fun is it??



I was on Prozac and Depakote for 8 YEARS! I ended up having a psychotic episode because I was on Prozac for far too long with no breaks, and Depakote raised my liver enzymes to VERY dangerous levels! There was even talk, albeit briefly, of my needing a liver transplant. Luckily, after going off the Depakote, my enzyme levels lowered to manageable levels.
And no....losing it is NOT fun!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I was on Prozac and Depakote for 8 YEARS! I ended up having a psychotic episode because I was on Prozac for far too long with no breaks, and Depakote raised my liver enzymes to VERY dangerous levels! There was even talk, albeit briefly, of my needing a liver transplant. Luckily, after going off the Depakote, my enzyme levels lowered to manageable levels.
> And no....losing it is NOT fun!



Hey thanks for making me feel so much better about Depakote!!!  Seriously I did have my doctor lower it though.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 19, 2008)

Scrumptious_voluptuous said:


> Hi Fairia,
> 
> 
> I can't really help with the medical advice on drugs etc, but I've also recently started getting (what I *think* are) anxiety attacks. I can't breathe, I can't think, and I feel like whatever air I'm intaking is just going nowhere. You make think it's silly - especially compared to everyone else's various medication's and difficulties - I stupidly make myself sneeze just so I can feel like I've taken a _really good_ gulp of air!
> ...




Its really good that you manage to handle your attacks naturally. I would be a lost cause without medication. I bow to you:bow:


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Mar 20, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Its really good that you manage to handle your attacks naturally. I would be a lost cause without medication. I bow to you:bow:



Oooh hey, I have no doubt that what I'm getting is a piss in the ocean compared to everyone else's attacks. Like I said, I don't even know if they _are_ anxiety/panic attacks. Thats why I came on this thread...to see if anyone was getting anything similar! LOL!


----------



## Jes (Mar 20, 2008)

Falling Boy said:


> Our diagnosis is very similar. My Bi-Polar is Mixed with social anxiety. I am not on lithium although I have been in the past. I am now on Depakote which I am having trouble with my stomach tolarating it. I am also on klonopin also, I dont know about you but I don't know what I would do without them! I also just started taking Lamictal for depression which worries me a bit because it can react with the depakote and cause a skin rash that can be fatal if not caught in time. But I was also diagnosed many years ago but didnt stop taking meds because of insurance I was just smarter then everyone else (so I thought) and didnt need all that crap. But I was wrong. Losing it is never fun is it??



Be VERY careful with Depakote and Lamictal, as you say. In fact, I'm wondering if you can't taper off one (especially since you have stomach issues. Are you taking the extended release, by the way? it can help with side effects) because I think it's a bad mix, and may not be worth it. I also think a high incidence of side effects contributes to non-compliance with meds (always a big problem with pysch disorders) and since you already have non-compliance issues, I'd remove anything you can from your drug cocktail to limit the chances you'll stop cold. And never stop Lamictal cold.


----------



## HugKiss (Mar 20, 2008)

Wear a rubber band on your wrist and when you have an attack, snap it, :shocked: *HARD*! This 'snaps' your brain out of the panic and allows you to breathe and relax. 

I took lamaze birth classes with my sister when she was pregnant and the breathing exercises help me tremendously! Deep, full breathes in and totally exhale. ALSO, short fast breathes, with a small sound on exhale. 'hee hee hee', helps. :blink:

Remind yourself that this too will past and that you are not going to die or make a fool of yourself. More people have panic disorder then your realize. 

You are not alone! Good luck and relax! 

HugKiss :kiss2:


----------



## Fairia (Mar 20, 2008)

Thank you to all for your words of help. Recently, my anxiety and dread have bumped up a bit (despite an increase in Zoloft/Setraline) this week. I've worried about everything from the Recession, end of the world, to worrying about old age and not having a happy life, and now with the same dreams coming in. I actually tried the rubber band trick, it does hurt and the pain doesn't always bother me; it only works on occasion. I then tried thinking of other things or keeping myself busy elsewhere, like canvas work for my brother's upcoming birthday gift and a get well card. I find that in the past for when I'm not tired or going through the "attacks" to have the TV on. Radio or music just doesn't cut it. Also have chamomille tea on hand to calm me a little.

It really is good to know of other people on here who have their own attacks and not just me with worrying, excessive thoughts. Hopefully, one of these days I'll find the right ticket for this cause (Assuming my next dream doesn't kill me ).


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 27, 2008)

I feel for you...in the last few years I started getting anxiety attacks, some of them very bad. I tried a lot of different things, but honestly the thing that has helped me the most was to make sure that I get regular exercise. I swim, which I think is particularly good thing for this as it's very stress relieving, forces rythmic breathing, and involves stretching out your body as well as having aerobic benefits. For me, it's a very zen thing, and as long as I'm doing it regularly, no anxiety. This winter I was ill for a long time (that flu thing) and then some life stuff happened that kept me from the pool for a couple months, and sure enough, up pops anxiety attacks. 

Another thing that has helped me during an anxiety attack is to yell at it, literally, while it's happening. Yelling, "Come on, you bastard, make it worse, you can do better than that, make me feel worse...do it!" Yell it loud, get mad....in short, challenging the attack (this is best done if you're alone though!). And this usually works, it will go away. 

Probably everyone has to figure out what works for them individually. But I hadn't seen these methods mentioned, so I thought I'd throw them in!


----------



## Fairia (Mar 27, 2008)

Yelling at the anxiety? Hmm :bow: Something very unorthodox and yet, yelling I've never done as much. Makes me wonder *ponders*. Just hope my anxiety or panics don't try to one up me; like "anything you can do, I can do better".


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah, I know, it's sounds weird, and it feels weird to do it...but, hey it's free and easy, so give it a whirl! I read some guys blog where he gave that advice, and damned if it didn't work, at least to some degree. It's sort of a head trip...like the anxiety plays on all your fears, as in, "what if this time it's a heart attack", or something like that, and if you try to force yourself to really feel it, and try to make it worse, it doesn't get worse, and then you feel some control over it, thereby giving you relief from the attack. 

Don't think I explained that too well, but hopefully you get the idea.

I feel for you. Panic attacks suck.


----------



## Fairia (Mar 30, 2008)

I actually did get to try it. I wasn't yelling at it per say, but I was just talking back to it, just catching someone's bluff to see if they're as big and tough as they think they are. Eventually, it did shorten the panic.


----------



## lypeaches (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey cool! Sometimes you're not in a place where you can yell . 

A friend of mine told me his trick yesterday, which is to visualize and focus on calming words....like "peace", "calm", "content", "love" ...or whatever. Picture them in whatever font you like! Picture your hand writing them out picture them in different colors...whatever. 

I think it's a good thing to do along with deep breathing.


----------



## GenericGeek (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank heavens for my Naturopath/acupuncturist...

I've only had about 4 panic attacks, but that's 4 too many, as far as I'm concerned! 

My last attack was about 4 years ago. Chanting "OM MANI PADME HUM" & other mantras helped me somewhat. I think any form of prayer is good to try under any extreme circumstances!


----------



## Falling Boy (May 9, 2008)

Jes said:


> Be VERY careful with Depakote and Lamictal, as you say. In fact, I'm wondering if you can't taper off one (especially since you have stomach issues. Are you taking the extended release, by the way? it can help with side effects) because I think it's a bad mix, and may not be worth it. I also think a high incidence of side effects contributes to non-compliance with meds (always a big problem with pysch disorders) and since you already have non-compliance issues, I'd remove anything you can from your drug cocktail to limit the chances you'll stop cold. And never stop Lamictal cold.



I got off of the depakote completely because like you say I think its too dangerous and not worth the risk. I am still on the Lamictal but it really doesn't seem to be doing anything. Not really sure what the next course of action will be, but whatever it is I pray that if finally works.


----------



## mergirl (May 10, 2008)

hey fairia..

its so sad that you are having such a horrible time with anxiety and panic attacks.
For pretty much as long as i can remember i have suffered a plethora of mental health issues including ocd's, severe depression, phobias and dibilitating panick attacks which got so bad that i became agoraphobic ..and was pretty much house bound for the majority of my twenties..

i have managed to work through a lot of these issues and my quality of life has been much improved, though i still suffer from anxiety a lot and i wanted to share some things that have helped me.

firstly i would stress (hmm mental health pun) that it is really important to try to eliminate really stressfull things that are happening in your life. I know its not always possible to have a completely stress free life but you seem to be really unhappy with your living situation. You should get ALL the help that is out there for you that you possibly can, i didnt catch where you were from so i'm not sure of the help that is available to you.. but this might include things like finding a mental health keyworker that can put you in touch with charities or organisations that specifically help you find housing and care that is appropriate to your needs. 
you have taken a brave step talking about this on a forum and there are also plenty of mental health forums and chat rooms where you will find people who are going through the same sort of experiences as yourself.. sometimes just knowing your not alone can take some of the lonelyness and fear away that comes with going through the things you have. 

i also think its important to look from a psychoanalytical viewpoint the things in your past that you think have contributed to your anxiety disorder in particular. I don't know if you feel up to that yet but it can be a great help to talk to a a psychologist about your past and more specifically a c.b.t (cognative behavioural therapist) as they can give you tequniques to reprogram your brain to help you respond differently to the panic response.

With me it was a bit of a catch 22 situation because its almost impossible to get a c.b.t to come to your house.. and for agoraphobics to get well they have to leave thier house but cant leave thier house in order to get well..
anyway..i am much better than i was a year or so ago and these are some of the things that i found helped me a lot.

i think medication, although not always a long term solution can give you the space and time to find ways of coping while taking the edge off the symptoms of anxiety.
i was on various medications for years including (and i dont know what the U.S equivalents are) dothieapin, chlorpromazine and diaxipam. 
i decided about 2 years ago to come off dothiepin and chlorpromazine (antidepressant/anti anxiety) because i felt utterly zombified and not myself.. i think i made some bad life decisions and stayed in bad relationships etc etc because i was so clouded ..plus i spent about 2 years on my couch.. and although i love spending time on my couch i felt i was also missing out on so much..which triggered an anxiety, depression cycle.. anyway i reacted badly comming off those meds and it actually made my anxiety worse for a while. I think you really need to be careful when being prescribed meds because they arnt always going to be the best for you..(i wont even start on the greed of pharmacutical companies). 
At the moment i take diazipam which work on the actual panic receptors in the brain (as opposed to betablockers such as propanalol which reduce the physical panic responses..ie increased heart rate..i didnt like these but its a personal thing). I try to take them only when i feel a really bad attack comming on.. the big scary ones with the numb limbs, shaking, feeling sick and faint, feeling completely unrealistic etc.. and when there is something i really want to do ..like travelling to see my friends etc. 
The thing about diazipam is that your body gets used to it and if you take it everyday eventually you will have to take more and more to achieve the same effect..

i have found a couple of books that are amazing and have really helped me which i think you would find really useful..
the first is "In stillness conquer fear" by pauline mckinnon. It is a book about overcomming anxiety, panic and agoraphobia and talks about thought processes and stillness tequniques.. without the effort of meditation (i cant sit still for a moment so meditation is really difficult for me).

The second book is "overcomming panic;a self help guide using cognative behavioral techniques" its written by derrick silove and vijaya manicavasagar.
This is an easy to follow book outlining simple c.b.t techniques (lol..as it said in the title) ..its more sciency than the first but still amazing..

I think its also really important to try to do as many things that you enjoy that you feel you can do..even if this means tweeking them a bit to fit your needs because anxiety and mental heath problems are so debilitating that sometimes it can feel really frustrating and depressing because you can feel like life (or the one you imagined for yourself) is passing you by which makes all the anxieties, social stigams and feelings of uselessness a lot worse which in turn becomes another cycle of panic and depression.
Like for me, before my illness became too debilitating i played guitar/sang in a band and used to tour, make singles, play lots of gigs and do fun and interesting things that went with that..it made me feel really sad that i felt unable to do that so now i make music from home and also jam with friends sometimes when i feel up to it.. PLUS if you enjoy music or art its a really cathartic way of getting emotions out. I also tried a few times to go to college but my anxiety always stopped me from finishing courses.. so now i am studying a psychology degree from home..which is much more relaxed and within my comfort zone...

once you have all the possible tools at your disposal it can feel less overwhelming to try to tackle your panick attacks and anxieties..
just remember you are not alone.. and i promise you, you can get better.. even though i know that sometimes that seems like its impossible..
through proper medication, finding the right help and support networks and reading as much as you can things can slowly get better for you..
take your time and give yourself lots of love and care..
and if you ever want a wee chat with a fellow freaker outer then pm me.. it would be great to hear from you..
best of luck xxxxlisa aka mergirl


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2011)

I'm not sure what specifically brought it on, but in the last few weeks i've been experiencing a lot of anxiety. It's brought on irregular heart beats, palpitations and feelings of lightheartedness. I'm taking steps to work on it (with my Drs etc) but i'm also curious if anyone else is suffering from it and what they do to manage it.

Thanks.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hello Fairia!

I was really sorry to read about what you're going through. The physical symptoms you describe are absolutely normal vis-a-vis anxiety. I don't know if you're in your early 20s, but typically it's during that few years that anxiety can strike. The good news is that it WILL get better. There are things you can do to alleviate it. If you smoke marijuana, STOP NOW! Evidence suggests that drugs exacerbate emotional and psychological disorders.

There are some great SSRI drugs which address anxiety as well as depression. The two are linked. 

The other thing you might want to think about it therapy. If your anxiety is linked to a trauma or a traumatic memory, talking about it will be a way of externalizing and dealing with it.

You might want to look for a pass-time that gives you control over something. Anxiety is generally linked to a feeling of losing control. A martial art or yoga may give you back some feeling of command over your life. 

Don't forget though, it WILL pass. I know, because I suffered from anxiety for quite some time.

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2011)

Bafta1 said:


> Hello Fairia!
> 
> I was really sorry to read about what you're going through. The physical symptoms you describe are absolutely normal vis-a-vis anxiety. I don't know if you're in your early 20s, but typically it's during that few years that anxiety can strike. The good news is that it WILL get better. There are things you can do to alleviate it. If you smoke marijuana, STOP NOW! Evidence suggests that drugs exacerbate emotional and psychological disorders.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting. However, Fairia's post was from 2008, I decided to revive this thread today to see if anyone else has an opinion. 2011! Haha.


----------



## Bafta1 (Jan 12, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Thanks for posting. However, Fairia's post was from 2008, I decided to revive this thread today to see if anyone else has an opinion. 2011! Haha.



:doh: d'oh!!!

Well, here's hoping for an anxiousless 2011! Happy new year!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 12, 2011)

Bafta1 said:


> :doh: d'oh!!!
> 
> Well, here's hoping for an anxiousless 2011! Happy new year!!



I did like what you said though!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 13, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure what specifically brought it on, but in the last few weeks i've been experiencing a lot of anxiety. It's brought on irregular heart beats, palpitations and feelings of lightheartedness. I'm taking steps to work on it (with my Drs etc) but i'm also curious if anyone else is suffering from it and what they do to manage it.
> 
> Thanks.



I started having some pretty significant anxiety in October, right before my brother died. It was tough, and my doc ended up giving me Xanax, which I'd never taken before. It's helped tremendously. I only take it at bedtime but instead of waking up every hour or two with my mind racing and palpitations, I now sleep pretty well and wake up rested. On those occasions when I have anxiety during the day, I just talk myself through it, addressing the fearful comments I "hear" myself making and reassuring myself. It seems to help, and it's something my daughter does as well and it seems to be helping her. 

Know what's funny? At work I can be faced with floppy, blue, non-breathing newborn who need resuscitation and be totally calm and know just what to do (the shaky knees come later). But the idea of turning in an assignment or a quiz for school? Completely freaks me out. Go figure.  I'll put it off, getting more and more anxious, until I'm forced to do it. Ugh.

I'm glad you saw your doctor because sometimes there are physical reasons for those symptoms, and it's important to suss out what's going on physically and not assume it's a panic attack. I hope you're feeling better and that 2011 is a great year for you!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 13, 2011)

Miss Vickie said:


> I started having some pretty significant anxiety in October, right before my brother died. It was tough, and my doc ended up giving me Xanax, which I'd never taken before. It's helped tremendously. I only take it at bedtime but instead of waking up every hour or two with my mind racing and palpitations, I now sleep pretty well and wake up rested. On those occasions when I have anxiety during the day, I just talk myself through it, addressing the fearful comments I "hear" myself making and reassuring myself. It seems to help, and it's something my daughter does as well and it seems to be helping her.
> 
> Know what's funny? At work I can be faced with floppy, blue, non-breathing newborn who need resuscitation and be totally calm and know just what to do (the shaky knees come later). But the idea of turning in an assignment or a quiz for school? Completely freaks me out. Go figure.  I'll put it off, getting more and more anxious, until I'm forced to do it. Ugh.
> 
> I'm glad you saw your doctor because sometimes there are physical reasons for those symptoms, and it's important to suss out what's going on physically and not assume it's a panic attack. I hope you're feeling better and that 2011 is a great year for you!


 

It's such a shitty thing to go through, eh? I feel much better today thankfully. I decided to take yesterday off and give myself a break from the chaos and it seems to have helped a lot.

I hope that 2011 is a great year for you as well!


----------



## Emma (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey I know how you feel. I suffer from constant anxiety and panic attacks these days. I've not found anything to help it go away but have heard CBT can have good results.


----------

